# where is this test taken out



## Robems (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll be taking my emt-b classes at the hunterdon developmental center in clinton,nj actually were I used to work lol. Where do they have the NREMT test at cause I know not everyone takes that test unless they are. Yes I wanna do the NREMT test just in case I love out of NJ, any help here is appreciated.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 21, 2010)

If you register for the NREMT test, you will be given a list of locations at a Pearson VUE testing center

Locations: 





> Pearson Professional Centers-Somerset NJ   	24.7        	Somerset  	New Jersey  	United States
> Pearson Professional Centers-Princeton(Trenton) NJ 	25.0       	Princeton 	New Jersey 	United States
> Pearson Professional Centers-Horsham (Philadelphia 	34.3       	Horsham 	Pennsylvania 	United States
> Pearson Professional Centers-Allentown PA 	34.7       	Allentown 	Pennsylvania 	United States
> Pearson Professional Centers-Staten Island NY 	38.6       	Staten Island 	New York 	United States



http://www.pearsonvue.com/vtclocator/


----------



## Robems (Aug 23, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2010)

...and just to clarify, there isn't some sort of special NREMT room. There will be other test takers taking other tests at the same time you're taking the NREMT exam.


----------



## SR17 (Aug 23, 2010)

Robems said:


> I'll be taking my emt-b classes at the hunterdon developmental center in clinton,nj actually were I used to work lol. Where do they have the NREMT test at cause I know not everyone takes that test unless they are. Yes I wanna do the NREMT test just in case I love out of NJ, any help here is appreciated.



Wait, what?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

"where is this test taken *out*"

Depends on where you pay the hit men to take it out at.h34r:


----------

